# 2001 HS928 question.



## ss2 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi All,

I have a knocking noise when I engage the auger. It functioned last year throwing snow but it didn't seem to throw it as far as it used to. I think I have it narrowed down.

To me the knocking sounds like it's maybe a bearing. When running I see the blower jumps / moves up & down when I engage the auger. And with the machine off I can move the blower with my hand as it has slop. It was never an issue before so I had never looked at it and I'm not sure if this is normal operation. Thoughts? I could be wrong but don't think it should have that amount 1/2" - 1 " on play in it. 

This machine has never been taken apart. I just bought the manual but wanted to get input before I start taking it apart. In the manual on page 12-3 diagram I do see a bearing 6004UU on the shaft located behind the blower. 

Since it's a 2001 I guessing the belts should be replaced when I have it opened up. 

All input / help is truly appreciated. Thanks in advance. 

sul


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

sounds like the impeller bearing


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It does sound like the impeller bearing let go (not uncommon).

Disassemble the auger housing (disassemble is very straight forward as long as nothing is seized), inspect all bearings and make sure the augers and impeller are not seized in place.

Sometimes the impeller bearing shaft (part of the pulley) wears out as a result of the bearing failure, check that as well.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

i don't own a honda, but seeing you state it's a 2001 machine , at this point if it's open for one bearing, personally, i would replace all along with those old belts, 16 winters on any machine is one good life that can be doubled.
you asked in one great forum in the proper thread, best of luck the guys who know will help walk you though the repair with ease


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome SS2. Based on your description, it does sound like the impeller bearing is failing. Not a difficult job to replace it. Just follow the shop manual and hit us with any questions along the way.

Also, grease the auger rakes and auger shafts with anti-seize when you have them out. Good Luck.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

around here they charge about 150-200 to change out belts and that bearing. you can do it for about 60 bucks for parts.

there is a good video on you tube on taking off the Honda snowblower bucket on a smaller honda but it is the same procedure the the 928. watch that 3-4 times , take notes, take your time, and you can do it.

if not, i'll fly in to you and do it for a case of Corona. where are you at?


----------



## ss2 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks Guys! 

All great input and tips from everyone. 

Good news is nothing is seized. The unit runs but it needs some TLC to get back to top notch condition. It's been a champ all these years. I'll do a search for the You tube mentioned also. 

One more question. Do you order your parts online or get them from a local dealer? I know online can be cheaper but there's a lot to be said for having the part in your hand and talking directly to the guy behind the parts counter. 

Thanks again. 
sully


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I use this place for the part #

https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/a/hpe/505ce7eff870022d24be0051/auger-housing

Then google the parts numbers for best pricing, it is usually between Hondapartsnation.com (Cyclepartsnation.com), partspak.com and boats.net (lately partspak.com has been the best pricewise on large orders for me)


----------



## ss2 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## ss2 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Update * 2001 HS928 question.*

Hi,

I just wanted to follow up on knocking noise when I engage the auger. First off thanks to the guys who replied all of your info was great and right on the money. 

We had a couple of storms that forced me to wait on the repair but long term forecast looked clear for the next week . Long story short I pulled it apart yesterday. 

Here is a picture of what was left of the bearing.


And the pulley shaft.


The bearing holder is also worn beyond reuse. No picture but trust me it's shot. 

I ordered parts today from https://www.jackssmallengines.com/ and hopefully they'll be on the shelf and on their way soon. 

After taking it apart I am amazed that it still ran and blew out snow. Lastly the belts were still in very good shape considering they are 16 years old. But new ones are going on anyway. 

Thanks again all.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ss2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to follow up on knocking noise when I engage the auger. First off thanks to the guys who replied all of your info was great and right on the money.
> 
> ...


good news.

while you have the bucket off you can have easy access to the rest of the machine and can clean, lube, grease , etc. check idler wheel bearings for one thing. maybe other members can chime in on what to look at with the bucket off.

and when you put the bucket back on make sure auger belt brake arm is out of the way by clamping down auger handle so you don't bend or damage it. i would also change side bearings or at least thoroughly inspect them where the ends of the augers go. 

anti-seize grease the augers , tranny and impeller pulley shafts. new shears and you should be good to go for years to come.


----------

